# no oil



## BriL (Feb 1, 2018)

Why would my sera snowblower run out of oil after I had a tune upend oil change.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF BriL

Did your Sears snowblower lockup ?? If so how long after the service did it run before it locked up ??

How much oil was in it when you checked it ??

.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Oil doesn't evaporate. I see only two options. Either the snow slower didn't actually have oil added as you believe or the oil leaked out. If it leaked you probably would have noticed the oil especially in the snow. Thus, my money's on the oil not being filled.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Whoever did the service didn't re-fill the oil, and owes you.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

they probably forgot to add oil, ive seen it before


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

It's always a good practice to check if the oil level is up when and if you get it serviced by somebody else. They probably screwed up but now it's hard to prove... Is it still under warranty?


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

BriL said:


> Why would my snowblower run out of oil after I had a tune up and oil change?


Because, that's why. As the others have said, maybe you got an oil drain, but not an oil change. Did you check the oil level before starting the machine?

Any oil caps missing or loose at the lower end of the crankcase?

What became of the engine without oil?


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

tpenfield said:


> Because, that's why. *As the others have said, maybe you got an oil drain, but not an oil change.* Did you check the oil level before starting the machine?
> 
> Any oil caps missing or loose at the lower end of the crankcase?
> 
> What became of the engine without oil?


That made me laugh.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Happened at a reputable service station here a few years back. Mechanic changed the oil on a newer model car...got sidetracked and forgot to replace the oil. Vehicle seized within a few miles. Law suit ensued and service station had to replace the engine with a new one. It does happen.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

how did the auto driver not see the OIL lamp blaring in their face ?


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

87 powershift said:


> how did the auto driver not see the OIL lamp blaring in their face ?


Possibly because he was driving a snow thrower.:wink2:


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Prime said:


> Why did the mechanic not see it when the car was taken from the bay out to the lot. Alot of drivers these days dont see anything until the wheels wont turn. Too busy texting maybe. Who knows.


Hint: This is a snow blower forum.:smile_big:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Tony P. said:


> Hint: This is a snow blower forum.:smile_big:


Hint: Read post 9.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Tony P. said:


> Hint: This is a snow blower forum.:smile_big:


OK Posts will be deleted


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Prime said:


> OK Posts will be deleted


Don't delete anything, and for the love of god, don't take it that seriously.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Prime said:


> OK Posts will be deleted


Obviously they're your posts and I guess you can do as you prefer. I'm sorry though if my post came across as criticism rather than an attempt at clarification. No harm intended, just having fun.


----------

